#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  May Member of the Month - Rani

## Anne Bonny

Once upon a time, June 27th of 2009 to be exact, someone special came to Roleplay Adventures.  She expected to meet some new people and write a little bit, but quickly made it to the top of everyones list of favorite people.  So its about darn time we celebrate our May Member of the Month, the one and only Rani.


Well, what to say in such a teeny little snapshot summary of the glaring awesomeness that is our dear Rani?  It was a tough assignment, let me tell you!  But I thought Id start by going back back back to the introduction post she put up so very long ago on the ooooooold RPA forum.  Rani described herself then as an uber writing dork who wanted a place to experiment with characters and meet awesome people.  I read that and thought, Yes, yes, she will fit right in!

Back then she was called TheMorningWriter.  And TheMorningWriter did more than just fit right in as I had expected.  This girl really blossomed.  It wasnt too long before she changed her username to Poetry and Meanness, aka PaM.  Its under this name that many of us really got to know her.

And what a person to get to know!  I mean it, shes got it all.  Shes got a fine appreciation for books and writing and has great talent when putting words to paper.  Shes got excellent taste in music.  She is concerned about the community around her, both in real life and on the internet.  She has an amazing sense of humor.  She is super welcoming and friendly to everyone she meets.  She writes short stories, rps, even poetry.  She is one of the most active posters weve ever had in the Downtown area.  And she is a true friend to all, helping others along, cheering us up when we are feeling down, and just making RPA a better place by gracing us with her magnificent presence.  

So heres to you, Rani!  You greatly deserve all the recognition and praise this month, and always.  Thank you for all that you do for RPA, and for letting us get to know you for the joyfully unique person that you are!

----------


## Mysteria

Rani you are so deserving of this.  I remember when you joined RPA and you have been such a great contributing member since then. You always know how to give out a smile just when it is needed most.  I am so pleased to see you recognized as MOTM.  Congratulations hon!

----------


## Nazgul

Congratulations Rani.  *applause*  You deserve it.

----------


## Ladie Luck

Rani! Congratulations hun! You're such an awesome member of the forum. It really wouldn't be the same without you. It's definitely about time this award went to you. <3

----------


## mcstringer

Hey, Rani, course I am one of the ones that knew you as PaM. One of the funniest people in Downtown. You finally got what you deserve. An award of a lifetime, constant press, and papparazzi taking revealing pictures of you for the 5 cent tabloids. Not that I am one of them.

*hides really large carmera behind his back*

----------


## Stream

Congratulations, PaM.

----------


## The Gypsy Queen

Congratulations! You really deserve this.  :XD:

----------


## L

Good work Rani - congrats  ::):

----------


## Merry

Oh they grow up so fast... my little daughter *sniff, sniff*

Congrat's to you - you are truly amazing, and I am thrilled to see you as member of the month!

----------


## Mockingjay

You guys... you guys are frocking great. And a post by Anne Bonny  herself.... geeze louise.....

WOW. I am SO honored. I just ran to tell my mom xDDDD (she doesn't know  what's going on, but she's still happy for me. xD And now she wants me  to bring her some tea. xD)

THANK YOU. HONEST TO MAUD. THANK YOU!

----------


## Housemaster



----------


## SikstaSlathalin

Congrats PaM.

----------


## Cleopatra

YAY PaM!!

Of course, you'll be giving all the credit to me.  :XD: 

(Not really, you're awesome by yourself.)

----------


## Flex

CONGRATULATIONS!  :~lmao~: 

Dude, you are just... SO deserving of this; you're one of the most awesome people--if not THE most awesome person--on the forum.  :rocker:

----------


## Mockingjay

> YAY PaM!!
> 
> Of course, you'll be giving all the credit to me. 
> 
> (Not really, you're awesome by yourself.)


I would like to dedicate this award to Cleopatra Antoinette, now  Cleopatra VII, for her outstanding dedication to my RPA upbringing. xD How's that? 





> CONGRATULATIONS! 
> 
> Dude, you are just... SO deserving of this; you're one of the most  awesome people--if not THE most awesome person--on the forum.


Don't say that. xDD But thank you for the congratulations! xD I kind of want to squeal, but I might hold that one in. xD

----------


## Ryudo

Congratulations Rani, you earned it!

----------


## Mockingjay

> Congratulations Rani, you earned it!


Thank you very much!

----------


## .Arch

I hardly know you, and I feel you're very deserving for your admiration of hard work, and kindness to compliment! I like yew.  :>=D:

----------


## Mary Sue

Rani Rani! She's so...so...
Goshdarnit! I can't cheer at 11:11! *Gasps and makes a wish*
Okay! So anyways, congratulations Rani! I'll send you a cheer later!!!

----------


## Merry

I'm still celebrating this thread!

----------


## Bia

Congrats Rani/PaM. I haven't really known you that long. I remember I used to think you were a guy  :XD:  and then after I got past that, I realized what a cool person you were. Then you changed your name and it took me like 3 days to realize that it was still you  :XD:  and not some random person I don't remember friending. But through all that, you're pretty much amazing and congrats on the recognition  ::D:

----------


## Merry

:luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:  
RANI PaM RANI PaM RANI PaM RANI PaM RANI PaM RANI PaM RANI PaM RANI PaM 
 :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:

----------


## Bravado

I feel pretty ignorant for not realizing that Rani is Poetry and Meanness, and for not realizing that PaM was an abbreviation for that.  DERP.  Coincidentally, I was just looking at my rep point, and noticed that it came from Rani, and included a personalized message referring to me as a badass.  I also remember us discussing our poetry a little while back, and let me tell you, it's about time that she claimed this much-sought-after award.  Bravado!--er, bravo, that is. -shot-

----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul

Rani Rani she's our girl, if she can't do it no one....um...er...okay, so what rhymes with girl.  The only thing that I can think of is squirrel, and that just doesn't seem appropriate somehow.  Unless you're nuts.  You're not nuts are you?  Congrats.

----------


## Mockingjay

> I hardly know you, and I feel you're very deserving for your admiration of hard work, and kindness to compliment! I like yew.


I like yew tew. xD AND THANK YOU!! xD

*MARY SUE!*



> Rani Rani! She's so...so...
> Goshdarnit! I can't cheer at 11:11! *Gasps and makes a wish*
> Okay! So anyways, congratulations Rani! I'll send you a cheer later!!!


MARY SUE!!!! HOW IS YOU DOING!?!?!?! xD No need for cheers, the congrats were enough xD Thank you very much!

*MERRY GENTRY xD*



Spoiler:   









> I'm still celebrating this thread!





> RANI PaM RANI PaM RANI PaM RANI PaM RANI PaM RANI PaM RANI PaM RANI PaM





> 


DEAR. LAWD. xD Thank you for your cheering! xD and your pictures! And your celebrating! Kinda makes me feel preettty awesome, I must admit. xD GAH! xD You're such a good friend, woman!

 :-witch-: <--- new smiley? xD





*BLUE!!!*



> Congrats Rani/PaM. I haven't really known you that long. I remember I used to think you were a guy  and then after I got past that, I realized what a cool person you were. Then you changed your name and it took me like 3 days to realize that it was still you  and not some random person I don't remember friending. But through all that, you're pretty much amazing and congrats on the recognition


 
AHHH!!! BLUE!!!! xD Yeah, the name change has been confusing peoples lately. xD I secretly enjoy the confuzzlement. BUT SHHHH! DON'T TELL. xD lol about thinking I was a guy. xD I guess I do possess some man-ish qualities, like my AWESOME MUSCLES! -flexes- RIGHT? RIGHT? Yeah, thought so. xD You know the laydays can't resist these guns! xD

*BRAVADO!!!*



> I feel pretty ignorant for not realizing that Rani is Poetry and Meanness, and for not realizing that PaM was an abbreviation for that. DERP. Coincidentally, I was just looking at my rep point, and noticed that it came from Rani, and included a personalized message referring to me as a badass. I also remember us discussing our poetry a little while back, and let me tell you, it's about time that she claimed this much-sought-after award. Bravado!--er, bravo, that is. -shot-


Bravado, I can not tell a lie: You possess some serious badassery, which is sometimes forgotten. xD Thanks for the congrats!

*NAZ!!!*



> Rani Rani she's our girl, if she can't do it no one....um...er...okay, so what rhymes with girl. The only thing that I can think of is squirrel, and that just doesn't seem appropriate somehow. Unless you're nuts. You're not nuts are you? Congrats.


lol naz (you don't mind if I call you naz, do you?). The word 'squirrel' was much better than what I first thought of, which was the word hurl. You know, I kind like the sound of: "... if she can't do it, no one hurls." xD Thank you for the cheer! xD And thanks for the congrats dude! I really appreciate it!

----------


## Merry

well you are most awesome and deserving of this.. and I for one love to spam this thread, so ... spam, wonderful, spam, awesome, spam, celebrate, spam! Rani!  :(smooch):

----------


## Nazgul

All Hail Spam...and Rani!!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry

ooooh! Shiny!

----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Mockingjay

lol you guys. xD Thank you. xD You can all rest now though! Take five! xD Naz you have no clue how many times I've gotten that Spam vid xD still cracks me up though, to this day. xD

----------


## Nazgul

No rest for the wicked  :XD:

----------


## Lacantherope769

Grats n Shtuff   :^_^: 


Edit by Anne:
Please be nice, and don't call names even in jest.

----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry



----------


## ImmortalD

Congrats.

----------


## Anne Bonny

Spoiler: big pic is big

----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry

Spoiler: omg look what happened

----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry



----------


## Mockingjay

Sometimes I wish you guys wouldn't make me feel so important. xD Gives me a bit of an ego. xD

----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Danijel

Congratulations PaMmy.

----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Housemaster

QUICK!!! THE MONTH HAS ALMOST ENDED!!! WE SHALL CELEBRATE MORE BEFORE IT'S OVER!!!

*Chucks confetti in everyone's faces*

TASTE THE CELEBRATION!

----------


## TheDashingRogue

I love the taste of celebration in the morning...

...tastes like paper...

----------


## Nazgul

Tastes like chicken  :XD:

----------


## Housemaster



----------


## Merry

:~lmao~:  Oh those are cute!  Only a few more days to wish Rani congrat's... 
a new member o the month is in the works!  Hurry!

----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Mockingjay

I love you guys xD Thank you for doing this. I feel really speshul. xD

----------


## Nazgul

As you should!!!!

----------


## Mockingjay

lol thank you! xD You guys are frocking party animals. xD SIT DOWN NAZ!!! You've been doing too much work!

----------


## Merry

*giggles* ain't it fun though!  besides if we can't spam this, of all threads, what fun is that!  

 :hugz:   :hugz:   :hugz:   :hugz:   :hugz:  RANI  :hugz:   :hugz:   :hugz:   :hugz:   :hugz:

----------


## Mockingjay

YOU! You ESPECIALLY need to sit down! xD

----------


## Nazgul

NEVER!!!!!

----------


## Housemaster



----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry



----------


## Mockingjay

You guys... living by your own ruelz I see. Okay. See, wait till one of you are member of the month. I will STALK you.

----------


## Merry

Hurray! I always wanted my very own stalker!   :-rpa-:

----------


## Mockingjay

.... I'm gone find yew! xD KIDDING! Anyways Merry Gentry you were supposed to be like, "OH NO! NAWT A STALKER!" and I was suposed to be all, "YEZ! Nao if you kno what's good fer yew, you'd be all 'FORGIVES ME PAM!' and THEN you were supposed to be like, "FORGIVES ME PAM!" and I was supposed to be like, "(dramatic pause) OHKAY. BUT JUZT DIS ONCE!" xDDD

----------


## Merry

Oh Geez!  See I didn't get that script! I got the other one where you stalk me and I'm all like happy n stuff and we dance and have tea parties and fun!

----------


## Mockingjay

Sorry. Dealing with interns here. *rolls eyes* I swear, they get dumber and dumber. xD

----------


## Merry

Yeah.. it's really so hard to get good help.  You actually have to PAY them?! Imagine!

----------


## Nazgul

Oh noes...not a stalker!!!!  How was that?  Does that reflect my fear enough?  Oh, and something for you...

----------


## Housemaster

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry

omg! that dog is adorable!  ::):

----------


## Mockingjay

lol guys. xD Thank you for celebrating me! Now seriously... SIT. DOWN. xD

----------


## Housemaster

*sits down, but picks up bagpipes*

Now I can play us all a hearty celebratory jig!!!!  :C::

----------

